# BusyBox e udev

## 0pipe0

Ciao a tutti sto "costruendo" una nuova gentoo box a 64bit su un netbook con atom n450. Solo che sono fermo da  un po di tempo su quei due in oggetto.

vi posto le ultime righe del log di ognuno e il make.conf:

make.conf:

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

# CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

# CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

# CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

# USE="mmx sse sse2"

##--------------------------CONFIG PER ARCHITETTURA--------------------------##

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-Wall -O2 -march=core2 -mtune=generic -pipe -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mssse3 -mfpmath=sse -pedantic -fstrength-reduce -fexpensive-optimizations -finline-functions -funroll-loops -foptimize-register-move"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

FEATURES="sandbox parallel-fetch distcc ccache"

##-----------------------------CONFIG PER PORTAGE----------------------------##

PORTAGE_TMPDIR=/var/tmp

PORTDIR=/usr/portage

DISTDIR=/usr/portage/distfiles

##PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage

PORT_LOGDIR=/elogs

##-----------------------------CONFIG PER INPUT----------------------------##

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel loopback virmidi"

LANGUAGE="it"

LINGUAS="it"

CAMERAS="canon ptp2"

##-----------------------------CONFIG PER MIRRORS----------------------------##

## GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.unina.it/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.spline.inf.fu-berlin.de/mirrors/gentoo/"

#GENTOO_MIRRORS="rsync://gentoo.chem.wisc.edu/gentoo/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

##-------------------------VARIABILI USE FLAG--------------------------------##

USE="distcc ccache digitalradio mono udev tools -hal offensive win32codecs policykit eds gstreamer selinux webkit -java -cdr -dvdr compiz emerald -bluetooth busybox ntfs fat fuse device-mapper gdu automount custom-optimization dhcpcd -perl secure-delete 64bit nsplugin templates truetype autoipd imlib esd utils consolekit gnutls extras cups -ipv6 ssl sqlite -qt3 qt4 gtk2 gtk atm wifi zeroconf sockets socks5 curl networkmanager avahi readline xcomposite dri xorg libcaca opengl unicode -emacs subversion x11 X xml jack gdbm smp posix nptl lm_sensors hddtemp mmx sse sse2 cvs -apm objc objc++ objc-gc bash-completion acpi dbus gdu threads soap symlink usb sensord"

##-----------------------------OPZIONI PER PORTAGE----------------------------##

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--deep --ask -v"

CACHE_SIZE="2G"

DISTCC_DIR="${PORTAGE_TMPDIR}/.distcc"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

#PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage

#source /var/lib/layman/make.conf

# PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save mail"

# INSTALL_MASK=""

CCACHE_DIR=/usr/bin/ccache

# GNOME_CFLAGS

```

busybox-1.16.0:

```

          [....]

In file included from sysklogd/syslogd_and_logger.c:46:

sysklogd/syslogd.c: In function 'log_locally':

sysklogd/syslogd.c:377: warning: ignoring return value of 'ftruncate', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  AR      sysklogd/lib.a

  LD      util-linux/built-in.o

  CC      util-linux/acpid.o

In file included from util-linux/acpid.c:9:

include/libbb.h:120: warning: ISO C forbids zero-size array '_f'

  CC      util-linux/blkid.o

In file included from util-linux/blkid.c:10:

include/libbb.h:120: warning: ISO C forbids zero-size array '_f'

  CC      util-linux/dmesg.o

In file included from util-linux/dmesg.c:12:

include/libbb.h:120: warning: ISO C forbids zero-size array '_f'

  CC      util-linux/fbset.o

In file included from util-linux/fbset.c:15:

include/libbb.h:120: warning: ISO C forbids zero-size array '_f'

util-linux/fbset.c: In function 'read_mode_db':

util-linux/fbset.c:238: warning: ISO C forbids braced-groups within expressions

util-linux/fbset.c:267: warning: format '%d' expects type 'int *', but argument 3 has type 'uint32_t *'

util-linux/fbset.c:267: warning: format '%d' expects type 'int *', but argument 4 has type 'uint32_t *'

util-linux/fbset.c:267: warning: format '%d' expects type 'int *', but argument 5 has type 'uint32_t *'

util-linux/fbset.c:267: warning: format '%d' expects type 'int *', but argument 6 has type 'uint32_t *'

util-linux/fbset.c:267: warning: format '%d' expects type 'int *', but argument 7 has type 'uint32_t *'

util-linux/fbset.c:290: warning: format '%d' expects type 'int *', but argument 3 has type 'uint32_t *'

util-linux/fbset.c:290: warning: format '%d' expects type 'int *', but argument 4 has type 'uint32_t *'

util-linux/fbset.c:290: warning: format '%d' expects type 'int *', but argument 5 has type 'uint32_t *'

util-linux/fbset.c:290: warning: format '%d' expects type 'int *', but argument 6 has type 'uint32_t *'

util-linux/fbset.c:290: warning: format '%d' expects type 'int *', but argument 7 has type 'uint32_t *'

util-linux/fbset.c:290: warning: format '%d' expects type 'int *', but argument 8 has type 'uint32_t *'

util-linux/fbset.c:290: warning: format '%d' expects type 'int *', but argument 9 has type 'uint32_t *'

  CC      util-linux/fdformat.o

In file included from util-linux/fdformat.c:8:

include/libbb.h:120: warning: ISO C forbids zero-size array '_f'

util-linux/fdformat.c: In function 'fdformat_main':

util-linux/fdformat.c:104: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

  CC      util-linux/fdisk.o

In file included from util-linux/fdisk.c:22:

include/libbb.h:120: warning: ISO C forbids zero-size array '_f'

In file included from util-linux/fdisk.c:626:

util-linux/fdisk_aix.c: In function 'check_aix_label':

util-linux/fdisk_aix.c:57: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_aix.c:58: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_aix.c:64: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk.c: At top level:

util-linux/fdisk.c:677: error: array size missing in 'sgi_sys_types'

In file included from util-linux/fdisk.c:694:

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:179: warning: excess elements in array initializer

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:179: warning: (near initialization for 'sgi_sys_types')

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:180: warning: excess elements in array initializer

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:180: warning: (near initialization for 'sgi_sys_types')

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:181: warning: excess elements in array initializer

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:181: warning: (near initialization for 'sgi_sys_types')

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:182: warning: excess elements in array initializer

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:182: warning: (near initialization for 'sgi_sys_types')

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:183: warning: excess elements in array initializer

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:183: warning: (near initialization for 'sgi_sys_types')

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:184: warning: excess elements in array initializer

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:184: warning: (near initialization for 'sgi_sys_types')

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:185: warning: excess elements in array initializer

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:185: warning: (near initialization for 'sgi_sys_types')

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:186: warning: excess elements in array initializer

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:186: warning: (near initialization for 'sgi_sys_types')

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:187: warning: excess elements in array initializer

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:187: warning: (near initialization for 'sgi_sys_types')

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:188: warning: excess elements in array initializer

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:188: warning: (near initialization for 'sgi_sys_types')

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:189: warning: excess elements in array initializer

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:189: warning: (near initialization for 'sgi_sys_types')

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:190: warning: excess elements in array initializer

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:190: warning: (near initialization for 'sgi_sys_types')

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:191: warning: excess elements in array initializer

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:191: warning: (near initialization for 'sgi_sys_types')

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:192: warning: excess elements in array initializer

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:192: warning: (near initialization for 'sgi_sys_types')

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:193: warning: excess elements in array initializer

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:193: warning: (near initialization for 'sgi_sys_types')

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:194: warning: excess elements in array initializer

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:194: warning: (near initialization for 'sgi_sys_types')

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:195: warning: excess elements in array initializer

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:195: warning: (near initialization for 'sgi_sys_types')

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:197: warning: excess elements in array initializer

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:197: warning: (near initialization for 'sgi_sys_types')

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c: In function 'sgi_get_nsect':

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:203: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:203: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c: In function 'sgi_get_ntrks':

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:209: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:209: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c: In function 'check_sgi_label':

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:235: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:236: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:242: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:247: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c: In function 'sgi_get_start_sector':

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:260: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:260: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c: In function 'sgi_get_num_sectors':

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:266: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:266: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c: In function 'sgi_get_sysid':

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:272: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:272: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c: In function 'sgi_get_bootpartition':

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:278: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:278: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c: In function 'sgi_get_swappartition':

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:284: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:284: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c: In function 'sgi_list_table':

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:300: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:300: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:301: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:301: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:302: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:302: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:341: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:343: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:344: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:344: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:345: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:345: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:346: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c: In function 'sgi_set_bootpartition':

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:357: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c: In function 'sgi_set_swappartition':

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:369: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c: In function 'sgi_check_bootfile':

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:389: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:389: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:389: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:389: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:389: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:389: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:389: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:389: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:389: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:389: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:389: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:389: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:389: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:389: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:389: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:389: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:389: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:389: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:389: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:389: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:389: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:389: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:389: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c: In function 'sgi_get_bootfile':

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:401: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c: In function 'sgi_set_bootfile':

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:413: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:415: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:418: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c: In function 'create_sgiinfo':

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:426: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:427: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:428: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c: In function 'sgi_write_table':

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:436: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:437: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:437: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:437: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:443: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:443: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:443: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:443: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:443: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:443: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:443: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:443: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:443: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:443: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:443: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:443: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:443: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:443: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:443: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:443: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:443: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:443: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:443: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:443: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:443: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:443: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:443: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:449: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:449: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c: In function 'verify_sgi':

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:503: warning: ISO C forbids conversion of function pointer to object pointer type

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:503: warning: ISO C forbids passing argument 4 of 'qsort' between function pointer and 'void *'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:756: note: expected '__compar_fn_t' but argument is of type 'void *'

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c: In function 'sgi_change_sysid':

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:627: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c: In function 'sgi_set_partition':

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:645: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:646: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:647: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c: In function 'create_sgilabel':

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:813: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:815: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:818: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:824: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:827: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:832: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:833: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:834: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:835: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:838: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk.c: At top level:

util-linux/fdisk.c:696: error: array size missing in 'sun_sys_types'

In file included from util-linux/fdisk.c:712:

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:66: warning: excess elements in array initializer

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:66: warning: (near initialization for 'sun_sys_types')

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:67: warning: excess elements in array initializer

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:67: warning: (near initialization for 'sun_sys_types')

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:68: warning: excess elements in array initializer

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:68: warning: (near initialization for 'sun_sys_types')

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:69: warning: excess elements in array initializer

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:69: warning: (near initialization for 'sun_sys_types')

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:70: warning: excess elements in array initializer

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:70: warning: (near initialization for 'sun_sys_types')

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:71: warning: excess elements in array initializer

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:71: warning: (near initialization for 'sun_sys_types')

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:72: warning: excess elements in array initializer

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:72: warning: (near initialization for 'sun_sys_types')

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:73: warning: excess elements in array initializer

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:73: warning: (near initialization for 'sun_sys_types')

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:74: warning: excess elements in array initializer

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:74: warning: (near initialization for 'sun_sys_types')

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:75: warning: excess elements in array initializer

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:75: warning: (near initialization for 'sun_sys_types')

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:76: warning: excess elements in array initializer

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:76: warning: (near initialization for 'sun_sys_types')

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:78: warning: excess elements in array initializer

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:78: warning: (near initialization for 'sun_sys_types')

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:80: warning: excess elements in array initializer

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:80: warning: (near initialization for 'sun_sys_types')

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c: In function 'set_sun_partition':

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:86: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:87: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:89: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c: In function 'check_sun_label':

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:100: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:101: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:107: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:116: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:116: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:117: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:117: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:118: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:118: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c: In function 'create_sunlabel':

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:243: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:287: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:288: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:289: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:290: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:291: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:299: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:300: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:300: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:300: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:300: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:300: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:301: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:302: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:303: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:306: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:307: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:308: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:309: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:310: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:311: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:312: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:313: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:320: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:320: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:324: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:324: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:326: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:327: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:328: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:338: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:344: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:346: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c: In function 'toggle_sunflags':

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:357: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:358: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:360: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c: In function 'fetch_sun':

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:372: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:373: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:374: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:375: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:375: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:376: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:376: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c: In function 'add_sun_partition':

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:478: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:478: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c: In function 'sun_delete_partition':

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:584: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:585: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:586: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:586: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:591: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:592: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c: In function 'sun_change_sysid':

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:598: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:612: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:617: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:620: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c: In function 'sun_list_table':

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:636: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:636: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:637: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:637: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:638: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:638: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:639: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:639: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:640: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:640: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:653: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:654: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:654: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:655: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:655: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:658: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:659: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:663: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:664: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c: In function 'sun_set_alt_cyl':

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:674: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:675: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:675: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:675: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:675: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c: In function 'sun_set_ncyl':

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:682: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c: In function 'sun_set_xcyl':

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:688: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:689: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:689: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:689: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:689: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c: In function 'sun_set_ilfact':

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:696: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:697: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:697: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:697: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:697: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c: In function 'sun_set_rspeed':

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:704: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:705: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:705: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:705: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:705: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c: In function 'sun_set_pcylcount':

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:712: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:713: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:713: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:713: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:713: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c: In function 'sun_write_table':

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:724: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk_sun.c:726: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk.c: In function 'get_sysid':

util-linux/fdisk.c:964: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk.c: In function 'get_partition':

util-linux/fdisk.c:1558: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk.c:1558: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

util-linux/fdisk.c: In function 'list_devs_in_proc_partititons':

util-linux/fdisk.c:2801: warning: format '%u' expects type 'unsigned int *', but argument 3 has type 'int *'

util-linux/fdisk.c:2801: warning: format '%u' expects type 'unsigned int *', but argument 4 has type 'int *'

util-linux/fdisk.c:2801: warning: format '%u' expects type 'unsigned int *', but argument 5 has type 'int *'

make[1]: *** [util-linux/fdisk.o] Error 1

make: *** [util-linux] Error 2

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

  CC      shell/ash_ptr_hack.o

  CC      shell/builtin_read.o

In file included from shell/builtin_read.c:19:

include/libbb.h:120: warning: ISO C forbids zero-size array '_f'

  CC      shell/cttyhack.o

shell/builtin_read.c: In function 'shell_builtin_read':

shell/builtin_read.c:186: warning: ISO C forbids braced-groups within expressions

shell/builtin_read.c:200: warning: ISO C forbids braced-groups within expressions

shell/builtin_read.c:210: warning: ISO C forbids braced-groups within expressions

In file included from shell/cttyhack.c:7:

include/libbb.h:120: warning: ISO C forbids zero-size array '_f'

  CC      shell/math.o

  CC      shell/shell_common.o

In file included from shell/math.c:119:

include/libbb.h:120: warning: ISO C forbids zero-size array '_f'

In file included from shell/shell_common.c:19:

include/libbb.h:120: warning: ISO C forbids zero-size array '_f'

  AR      shell/lib.a

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: sys-apps/busybox-1.16.0 failed:

 [31;01m*[0m   build failed

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m     ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 2778:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m       emake busybox || die "build failed";

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-apps/busybox-1.16.0',

 [31;01m*[0m the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-apps/busybox-1.16.0'.

 [31;01m*[0m The complete build log is located at '/elogs/sys-apps:busybox-1.16.0:20100714-182932.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/busybox-1.16.0/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/busybox-1.16.0/work/busybox-1.16.0'

```

udev-160:

```

          [....]

                 from udev/udev-rules.c:33:

./libudev/libudev-private.h:97: warning: ISO C90 does not support 'long long'

./libudev/libudev-private.h:177: warning: ISO C90 does not support 'long long'

./libudev/libudev-private.h:178: warning: ISO C90 does not support 'long long'

udev/udev-rules.c:44: warning: ISO C doesn't support unnamed structs/unions

udev/udev-rules.c:98: warning: comma at end of enumerator list

udev/udev-rules.c:107: warning: comma at end of enumerator list

udev/udev-rules.c:114: warning: comma at end of enumerator list

udev/udev-rules.c:171: warning: comma at end of enumerator list

udev/udev-rules.c:179: warning: type of bit-field 'type' is a GCC extension

udev/udev-rules.c:189: warning: type of bit-field 'type' is a GCC extension

udev/udev-rules.c:190: warning: type of bit-field 'op' is a GCC extension

udev/udev-rules.c:191: warning: type of bit-field 'glob' is a GCC extension

udev/udev-rules.c:192: warning: type of bit-field 'subst' is a GCC extension

udev/udev-rules.c:193: warning: type of bit-field 'attrsubst' is a GCC extension

udev/udev-rules.c:206: warning: ISO C doesn't support unnamed structs/unions

udev/udev-rules.c:208: warning: ISO C doesn't support unnamed structs/unions

udev/udev-rules.c:209: warning: struct has no named members

udev/udev-rules.c: In function 'add_new_string':

udev/udev-rules.c:451: warning: ISO C90 does not support the 'z' gnu_printf length modifier

udev/udev-rules.c:451: warning: ISO C90 does not support the 'z' gnu_printf length modifier

  CC     udev/udevd.o

udev/udev-rules.c: In function 'add_matching_files':

udev/udev-rules.c:1713: warning: ISO C does not support the '%m' gnu_printf format

udev/udev-rules.c: In function 'udev_rules_new':

udev/udev-rules.c:1775: warning: ISO C90 does not support the 'z' gnu_printf length modifier

udev/udev-rules.c:1775: warning: ISO C90 does not support the 'z' gnu_printf length modifier

udev/udev-rules.c:1775: warning: ISO C90 does not support the 'z' gnu_printf length modifier

udev/udev-rules.c:1889: warning: ISO C90 does not support the 'z' gnu_printf length modifier

udev/udev-rules.c:1889: warning: ISO C90 does not support the 'z' gnu_printf length modifier

udev/udev-rules.c:1889: warning: ISO C90 does not support the 'z' gnu_printf length modifier

udev/udev-rules.c:1891: warning: ISO C90 does not support the 'z' gnu_printf length modifier

udev/udev-rules.c:1891: warning: ISO C90 does not support the 'z' gnu_printf length modifier

udev/udev-rules.c: At top level:

udev/udev-rules.c:2060: warning: comma at end of enumerator list

udev/udev-rules.c: In function 'udev_rules_apply_to_event':

udev/udev-rules.c:2617: warning: ISO C does not support the '%m' gnu_printf format

udev/udev-rules.c:2620: warning: ISO C does not support the '%m' gnu_printf format

udev/udev-rules.c: In function 'udev_rules_apply_static_dev_perms':

udev/udev-rules.c:2719: warning: ignoring return value of 'chown', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

In file included from udev/udev.h:26,

                 from udev/udevd.c:47:

./libudev/libudev.h:98: warning: ISO C90 does not support 'long long'

./libudev/libudev.h:161: warning: ISO C90 does not support 'long long'

./libudev/libudev.h:162: warning: ISO C90 does not support 'long long'

./libudev/libudev.h:165: warning: ISO C90 does not support 'long long'

./libudev/libudev.h:167: warning: ISO C90 does not support 'long long'

./libudev/libudev.h:167: warning: ISO C90 does not support 'long long'

In file included from udev/udev.h:27,

                 from udev/udevd.c:47:

./libudev/libudev-private.h:28:38: warning: ISO C does not permit named variadic macros

./libudev/libudev-private.h:38:26: warning: ISO C does not permit named variadic macros

./libudev/libudev-private.h:40:25: warning: ISO C does not permit named variadic macros

./libudev/libudev-private.h:41:24: warning: ISO C does not permit named variadic macros

In file included from udev/udev.h:27,

                 from udev/udevd.c:47:

./libudev/libudev-private.h:97: warning: ISO C90 does not support 'long long'

./libudev/libudev-private.h:177: warning: ISO C90 does not support 'long long'

./libudev/libudev-private.h:178: warning: ISO C90 does not support 'long long'

udev/udevd.c: In function 'log_fn':

udev/udevd.c:66: warning: ISO C90 does not support 'long long'

udev/udevd.c:67: warning: ISO C90 does not support the 'll' gnu_printf length modifier

udev/udevd.c: At top level:

udev/udevd.c:95: warning: comma at end of enumerator list

udev/udevd.c:99: warning: ISO C90 forbids specifying subobject to initialize

udev/udevd.c:99: warning: ISO C90 forbids specifying subobject to initialize

udev/udevd.c:100: warning: ISO C90 forbids specifying subobject to initialize

udev/udevd.c:100: warning: ISO C90 forbids specifying subobject to initialize

udev/udevd.c:101: warning: ISO C90 forbids specifying subobject to initialize

udev/udevd.c:101: warning: ISO C90 forbids specifying subobject to initialize

udev/udevd.c:102: warning: ISO C90 forbids specifying subobject to initialize

udev/udevd.c:102: warning: ISO C90 forbids specifying subobject to initialize

udev/udevd.c:103: warning: ISO C90 forbids specifying subobject to initialize

udev/udevd.c:103: warning: ISO C90 forbids specifying subobject to initialize

udev/udevd.c:109: warning: comma at end of enumerator list

udev/udevd.c:118: warning: ISO C90 does not support 'long long'

udev/udevd.c:119: warning: ISO C90 does not support 'long long'

udev/udevd.c:140: warning: comma at end of enumerator list

udev/udevd.c: In function 'event_queue_delete':

udev/udevd.c:178: warning: ISO C90 does not support the 'll' gnu_printf length modifier

udev/udevd.c: In function 'worker_new':

udev/udevd.c:242: warning: ISO C90 forbids specifying subobject to initialize

udev/udevd.c:242: warning: initializer element is not computable at load time

udev/udevd.c:243: warning: ISO C90 forbids specifying subobject to initialize

udev/udevd.c:278: warning: ISO C forbids empty initializer braces

udev/udevd.c:282: warning: ISO C90 does not support the 'll' gnu_printf length modifier

udev/udevd.c:322: warning: ISO C90 does not support the 'll' gnu_printf length modifier

udev/udevd.c:351: warning: ISO C does not support the '%m' gnu_printf format

udev/udevd.c:363: warning: ISO C90 does not support the 'll' gnu_printf length modifier

udev/udevd.c: In function 'event_run':

udev/udevd.c:381: warning: ISO C90 does not support the 'z' gnu_printf length modifier

udev/udevd.c:381: warning: ISO C does not support the '%m' gnu_printf format

udev/udevd.c: In function 'event_queue_insert':

udev/udevd.c:421: warning: ISO C90 does not support the 'll' gnu_printf length modifier

udev/udevd.c: In function 'events_start':

udev/udevd.c:534: warning: ISO C90 does not support the 'll' gnu_printf length modifier

udev/udevd.c: In function 'handle_inotify':

udev/udevd.c:694: warning: ISO C does not support the '%m' gnu_printf format

udev/udevd.c: In function 'static_dev_create_from_modules':

udev/udevd.c:798: warning: format '%u' expects type 'unsigned int *', but argument 4 has type 'int *'

udev/udevd.c:798: warning: format '%u' expects type 'unsigned int *', but argument 5 has type 'int *'

udev/udevd.c: In function 'copy_dir':

udev/udevd.c:835: warning: ignoring return value of 'fchmodat', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

udev/udevd.c:836: warning: ignoring return value of 'fchownat', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

udev/udevd.c: In function 'main':

udev/udevd.c:1047: warning: ISO C forbids empty initializer braces

udev/udevd.c:1275: warning: ISO C does not support the '%m' gnu_printf format

udev/udevd.c:1300: warning: ISO C does not support the '%m' gnu_printf format

udev/udevd.c:1155: warning: ignoring return value of 'chdir', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

udev/udevd.c:1302: warning: ignoring return value of 'write', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

udev/udevd.c:1003: warning: dereferencing pointer 'ucred' does break strict-aliasing rules

udev/udevd.c:1004: warning: dereferencing pointer 'ucred' does break strict-aliasing rules

udev/udevd.c:1005: warning: dereferencing pointer 'ucred' does break strict-aliasing rules

udev/udevd.c:1002: note: initialized from here

  CC     udev/udevadm.o

In file included from udev/udev.h:26,

                 from udev/udevadm.c:26:

./libudev/libudev.h:98: warning: ISO C90 does not support 'long long'

./libudev/libudev.h:161: warning: ISO C90 does not support 'long long'

./libudev/libudev.h:162: warning: ISO C90 does not support 'long long'

./libudev/libudev.h:165: warning: ISO C90 does not support 'long long'

./libudev/libudev.h:167: warning: ISO C90 does not support 'long long'

./libudev/libudev.h:167: warning: ISO C90 does not support 'long long'

In file included from udev/udev.h:27,

                 from udev/udevadm.c:26:

./libudev/libudev-private.h:28:38: warning: ISO C does not permit named variadic macros

./libudev/libudev-private.h:38:26: warning: ISO C does not permit named variadic macros

./libudev/libudev-private.h:40:25: warning: ISO C does not permit named variadic macros

./libudev/libudev-private.h:41:24: warning: ISO C does not permit named variadic macros

In file included from udev/udev.h:27,

                 from udev/udevadm.c:26:

./libudev/libudev-private.h:97: warning: ISO C90 does not support 'long long'

./libudev/libudev-private.h:177: warning: ISO C90 does not support 'long long'

./libudev/libudev-private.h:178: warning: ISO C90 does not support 'long long'

udev/udevadm.c:54: error: array size missing in 'cmds'

udev/udevadm.c:76: warning: ISO C90 forbids specifying subobject to initialize

udev/udevadm.c:77: warning: ISO C90 forbids specifying subobject to initialize

udev/udevadm.c:78: warning: ISO C90 forbids specifying subobject to initialize

udev/udevadm.c:81: warning: ISO C90 forbids specifying subobject to initialize

udev/udevadm.c:82: warning: ISO C90 forbids specifying subobject to initialize

udev/udevadm.c:83: warning: ISO C90 forbids specifying subobject to initialize

udev/udevadm.c:84: warning: excess elements in array initializer

udev/udevadm.c:84: warning: (near initialization for 'cmds')

udev/udevadm.c:86: warning: ISO C90 forbids specifying subobject to initialize

udev/udevadm.c:87: warning: ISO C90 forbids specifying subobject to initialize

udev/udevadm.c:88: warning: ISO C90 forbids specifying subobject to initialize

udev/udevadm.c:89: warning: excess elements in array initializer

udev/udevadm.c:89: warning: (near initialization for 'cmds')

udev/udevadm.c:91: warning: ISO C90 forbids specifying subobject to initialize

udev/udevadm.c:92: warning: ISO C90 forbids specifying subobject to initialize

udev/udevadm.c:93: warning: ISO C90 forbids specifying subobject to initialize

udev/udevadm.c:94: warning: excess elements in array initializer

udev/udevadm.c:94: warning: (near initialization for 'cmds')

udev/udevadm.c:96: warning: ISO C90 forbids specifying subobject to initialize

udev/udevadm.c:97: warning: ISO C90 forbids specifying subobject to initialize

udev/udevadm.c:98: warning: ISO C90 forbids specifying subobject to initialize

udev/udevadm.c:99: warning: excess elements in array initializer

udev/udevadm.c:99: warning: (near initialization for 'cmds')

udev/udevadm.c:101: warning: ISO C90 forbids specifying subobject to initialize

udev/udevadm.c:102: warning: ISO C90 forbids specifying subobject to initialize

udev/udevadm.c:103: warning: ISO C90 forbids specifying subobject to initialize

udev/udevadm.c:104: warning: ISO C90 forbids specifying subobject to initialize

udev/udevadm.c:105: warning: excess elements in array initializer

udev/udevadm.c:105: warning: (near initialization for 'cmds')

udev/udevadm.c:107: warning: ISO C90 forbids specifying subobject to initialize

udev/udevadm.c:108: warning: ISO C90 forbids specifying subobject to initialize

udev/udevadm.c:109: warning: excess elements in array initializer

udev/udevadm.c:109: warning: (near initialization for 'cmds')

udev/udevadm.c:111: warning: ISO C90 forbids specifying subobject to initialize

udev/udevadm.c:112: warning: ISO C90 forbids specifying subobject to initialize

udev/udevadm.c:113: warning: excess elements in array initializer

udev/udevadm.c:113: warning: (near initialization for 'cmds')

udev/udevadm.c:114: warning: ISO C forbids empty initializer braces

udev/udevadm.c:114: warning: excess elements in array initializer

udev/udevadm.c:114: warning: (near initialization for 'cmds')

udev/udevadm.c: In function 'main':

udev/udevadm.c:135: warning: ISO C forbids empty initializer braces

make[2]: *** [udev/udevadm.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make: *** [all] Error 2

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: sys-fs/udev-160 failed:

 [31;01m*[0m   compiling udev failed

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m     ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 3744:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m       emake || die "compiling udev failed"

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-fs/udev-160',

 [31;01m*[0m the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-fs/udev-160'.

 [31;01m*[0m The complete build log is located at '/elogs/sys-fs:udev-160:20100714-171054.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-160/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-160/work/udev-160'

```

vi serve altro? Io non riesco a capire... anche se mi sa tanto di librerie mancanti...

----------

## 0pipe0

proprio nulla? neanche un indizio?   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

mah, tendenzialmente, in queste situazioni lancerei 

1) un revdep-rebuild

{se con il primo non risolvi, allora il 2) }

2) emerge -e system.

mah... io ecco... farei così

----------

## Dun

Scusa ma, che CFLAG hai messo?

Pure "-pedantic e -Wall"? Oddio  :Very Happy: 

Update: Senti, fatti un bene, leggiti la documentazione. Gli errori sono molteplici

Re-Update: Incomincia a settare CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe" e continua correggendo ACCEPT_KEYWORDS

----------

## 0pipe0

cflags dovrebbe essere ottimizzato per n450 e keywords va bene così...

edit: mi sa che c'è stato un errore durante un copia incolla  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Dun

Io ti ho risposto, te non ne vuoi sapere, continua pure  :Smile: 

Ultimi appunti:

Anche se devi compilare per atom mi spieghi che **** serve che tu metta flag tipo -Wall che fa fallire la compilazione per qualsiasi warning rilevato? 

Se questo non bastasse perche' metti -O2 e poi cominci con flag aggressive tipo '-funroll-loops' che il piu' delle volte non da i risultati sperati?

Ripeto, setta march, -O2 e basta!

E per tua informatione i due valori in ACCEPT_KEWORDS sono mutuamente esclusivi. O stable, o unstable. Per un sistema ibrido devi giocare con i package.keywords.

----------

